# bulletliste, mehrzeilig, eingerückt



## harrry (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo, würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

Ich möchte eine "Bulletliste" mit MEHRZEILIGEN Inhalten erzeugen, bei der der Text nicht nur in der ersten Zeile, sondern über ALLE ZEILEN des jeweiligen Textabschnitts hinweg "eingerückt" bleibt. 

Im CSS steht bei mir:
	
	
	



```
#bullets {
    list-style-type: square;
    list-style-position: inside;
    line-height: 1.6em;
}
```
Und im HTML dann:
	
	
	



```
<div id="bullets"><ul></ul>
              <li>Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text</li>
              <li>Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text</li>
              <li>Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text</li>
</div>
```
Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand den entscheidenen Hinweis gäbe!


----------



## Gumbo (2. Juni 2007)

```
<ul class="bullets">
	<li>Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text</li>
	<li>Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text</li>
	<li>Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text</li>
</ul>
```


```
ul.bullets {
	list-style-type: square;
	list-style-position: inside;
	line-height: 1.6em;
}
```


----------

